# Do any of you sell rabbit manure?



## Stratmoore Farms (Oct 31, 2011)

As usual, I am looking for ways to bring in more income to the mini-farm. I have got piles of rabbit manure, which I am using to amend the soil in the garden, but have been considering selling some as well. Or maybe trying to develop a small market for it. 

I have searched the local craigslist and found no hits at all. I am thinking that that may be a good thing since if there is a market for it around here, it isn't all that crowded. But I was hoping to find a post or two anyway. I am trying to figure out what quantity and price range to be in. 

Any of you selling it or have any ideas as to what to charge for it? I am thinking of possibly marketing it to some of the local and semi-local garden clubs.


----------



## elevan (Oct 31, 2011)

Our local 4-H groups sell manure of various types in used feed sacks for $4-5 each.  I regularly see ads for rabbit and llama manure in my area for that price range.


----------



## Tab003 (Nov 1, 2011)

I sell 50lbs bags for $8.00 ea.


----------



## hoodat (Nov 1, 2011)

Rabbit manure is in high demand among organic gardeners. It's a very long lasting manure and has a better nutrient balance than almost any other manure. It can also be applied directly to growing plants with almost no chance of burning. I'd be surprised if you have any trouble selling it. Speaking for myself it's too useful in my own garden to sell to anyone else.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 2, 2011)

My rabbit manure goes right into my garden.  And when we get it going, into our compost.


----------



## Rocky Knolls Rabbits (Nov 3, 2011)

I've seen CL ads for free rabbit manure if you come pickup.  Also from time to time other critter manure as well, and some will charge if they load it for you...because using a tractor with a bucket takes soo long   A few will actually deliver if you pay.


----------



## SowdersHomestead (Nov 9, 2011)

On average how much manure does a rabbit (NZW) produce in a month?


----------

